# Zenith 2542Pc



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Just taken delivery of this little gem but it needs some attention to get it all in good order ....










The main problems are as follows the rotor is loose and needs securing its wobbling about, there are some teeth missing from the large brass wheel seen in the pic (perhaps its been force winded?) the date doesnt seem to slot fully into the view window.










Where to send it ? rytetime ? (heard good things on here about them) and any idea what its gonna cost for these repairs and a full strip and clean service etc?


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Pm sent to silverhawk !


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Amazing but the watch is still working and keeping good time it can be wound by the crown, so its still working but to be right it needs the faults fixing :lookaround:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Sent to Steve at RyteTime today hope he can sort it without me having to take out a second mortgage !


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lovely watches, far & few about it seems,

I nearly bought one a few months back, please keep us informed of your progress

BR Martin


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Well its back from Rytetime  now all working as it should. Date is working correctly the auto rotor is so smooth I cant even hear it now!! the watch is not perfect cosmetically but mechanically its not far off. I reckon I will have to hold on to this one now as Ive sunk too much money into it and cant see me ever getting back the Â£250 that it now stands me in at. However, I will use it till it wont use anymore and have the peace of mind in knowing it should last a fair few years now. Heres some pics of it again just back from Steve B.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I would imagine, you will get many. many years out of it, I like it :thumbsup:

MARTIN


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Martin, I bought this thinking it was a bargain of the bay, poor pics of it and the seller said it had been in a drawer for 20 years! it was sold as working then the listing was altered to working for only 5 hours then altered again to only working for 10 minutes!!! I thought it would only need a clean to get it running ok.

I won it for Â£121, not bad eh? but when I received it and attempted getting it to self wind it was making a heck of a noise from inside (the rotor was loose). Final bill from Rytetime was Â£125, plus of course another Â£12 for special delivery both ways to send it to them, so in the end the watch turned out to be not a very good bargain!

However, you win some you lose some as the other Zenith I bought off the bay is in perfect working order and cost less than this one


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> Thanks Martin, I bought this thinking it was a bargain of the bay, poor pics of it and the seller said it had been in a drawer for 20 years! it was sold as working then the listing was altered to working for only 5 hours then altered again to only working for 10 minutes!!! I thought it would only need a clean to get it running ok.
> 
> I won it for Â£121, not bad eh? but when I received it and attempted getting it to self wind it was making a heck of a noise from inside (the rotor was loose). Final bill from Rytetime was Â£125, plus of course another Â£12 for special delivery both ways to send it to them, so in the end the watch turned out to be not a very good bargain!
> 
> However, you win some you lose some as the other Zenith I bought off the bay is in perfect working order and cost less than this one


Yes indeed a bit misleading ebay advert, but hey you now have an excellent quality fully serviced watch!

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As has been said, a fine rescue, that will last another lifetime....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Steve B does indeed do good work, any I've had done are super and very presentable when they come back. We are lucky there are folks like Steve and our own SilverHawk, and Uncle Roy around who will do a proper job on older pieces instead of just doing the "sharp intake" and saying it can't be done. It must be as much pride in the job well done as it is monetary reward, I'm sure their lives would be easier if they only worked on newer pieces that don't need as much done and are easy to find parts for :yes:

:notworthy:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Agree Mel  the Zenith is now accurate to within 5 seconds over 24 hours, so very happy in deed. You can hardly feel or hear the rotor it is so quiet. Just like a new un


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

It was a lovely watch before,and looks simply stunning after!









I trained as a Zenith Rep for a while,

great company with some of the best watch movements in the world,superb watch,enjoy!.....i know i would. :yes2:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

sam. said:


> It was a lovely watch before,and looks simply stunning after!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I will enjoy! after a further 24 hours it is still at +5 seconds fast which means for the last 24 hours it has not gained or lost at all! not one second! ha! incredible.

Ive noticed some pictures of this movement the 2542pc are marked on the rotor chronometer but this one isnt, however I understand that all Zenith movements are capable of operating within cosc standards. Either way I am a happy camper


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > It was a lovely watch before,and looks simply stunning after!
> ...


Super accuracy! 

Rolex used a Zenith movement,i think they used it in the Daytona?


----------

